# Ghoulds Inlet in SSI



## suburbanman (Jun 17, 2012)

I was reading Rodsmith's tip on surf fishing at Ghoulds Inlet on SSI North of the Coast Gaurd station.  I'll be staying a little further south of there at the Beach Club.  
  would the fishing be noticeably_ better_ at the inlet than along the beach near the condo?  there's a huge sandbar in front that is visible at low tide.  
  What are the standard "rules" for surf-fishing - low tide and rising or high tide falling?
Thanks


----------



## paulkeen (Jun 17, 2012)

When r u coming down to fish preferibbly low incoming


----------



## Reel Big-uns (Jun 17, 2012)

suburbanman said:


> there's a huge sandbar in front that is visible at low tide.


    If you get on a sandbar that is only visible at low tide then keep in very close mind that the water can very well get over your head deep when the tide starts to rise.
Maybe not where you are standing but possibly between you and the beach, especially at Goulds Inlet


suburbanman said:


> What are the standard "rules" for surf-fishing - low tide and rising or high tide falling?
> Thanks


I prefer to fish from when the tide is about a quarter the way out from being high and fish as long as the fish are biting or until I get ready to quit, what ever happens first. This way I have time to fish both because when I go fishing I plan a whole day of it, if I decide to stay that long.

Hope you enjoy your stay and stay safe.


----------



## suburbanman (Jun 18, 2012)

*thanks*

thanks for the replies - though with a _family_ vacation, tides may not be the deciding factor of when I fish


----------



## paulkeen (Jun 18, 2012)

good luck hope to see some pics of your catches


----------



## bigstew (Jun 19, 2012)

I was at ghoulds inlet today for several hours crabbing during the outgoing tide and got  totally skunked.  The inlet has changed a lot from the pier down to the right, where the main opening of the inlet used to be.  Now it appears that the main opening to the inlet has moved to a new location, to the left of the pier, towards Sea Island.  the inlet (to the right) has filled in with sand, almost covering the rocks.  It is very shallow, and very narrow, and I saw hardly any mullet at all.  I believe now you would have a better chance going left from the pier and walking as far as you could. Fish the outgoing tide two to three hours before low and stay as long as you could. I am staying near the Beach club if you got any questions I'll try to help. Stew


----------



## Ryanbig (Jun 19, 2012)

bigstew said:


> I was at ghoulds inlet today for several hours crabbing during the outgoing tide and got  totally skunked.  The inlet has changed a lot from the pier down to the right, where the main opening of the inlet used to be.  Now it appears that the main opening to the inlet has moved to a new location, to the left of the pier, towards Sea Island.  the inlet (to the right) has filled in with sand, almost covering the rocks.  It is very shallow, and very narrow, and I saw hardly any mullet at all.  I believe now you would have a better chance going left from the pier and walking as far as you could. Fish the outgoing tide two to three hours before low and stay as long as you could. I am staying near the Beach club if you got any questions I'll try to help. Stew




I totally agree. Th inlet has changed so much over the years. 10 years ago we used to catch alot of fish. But for the past 6 or 7 years nothing. I have had better luck fishing in front of the coast guard station. Even though there are more people it is worth the bite. It is real funny to see people swimming then you pull in a 4 ft shark. And they are like "thats in the water" my reply is yea it is the ocean. "idiots"


----------



## reno (Jun 20, 2012)

I have fished the inlet and the coast guard station this week. No table fare to speak of but I have caught some small sharks And when I say small maybe 12 inch or so. I will be out thursday Morning around 7 am if anyone wants to join I will be in front of the coast guard station.


----------



## paulkeen (Jun 20, 2012)

dont forget theres a 20 incher in the pond


----------



## suburbanman (Jun 21, 2012)

*!*



paulkeen said:


> dont forget theres a 20 incher in the pond



What's _the pond_???

-as a north-ga freshwater farm-pond and trout fisherman, I'll be thrilled to catch ANY shark.  I've never caught a shark... It's all new to me!


----------



## paulkeen (Jun 22, 2012)

theres a little saltwater pond between ghoulds inlet and coastguard station on the beach always holds water,  i met up with reno to do some surf fishing tuesday morning and he caught a little 20" dusky... i threw in the pond,  we caught 2 whiting and at least 30 12" sharks, 2 rays but the scenery walking around was enough to make up for a slack day of fishing


----------



## reno (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks for your help Paul I enjoyed it.


----------



## paulkeen (Jun 23, 2012)

anytime,, glad to meet you sorry i couldnt put you anything bigger than the little sharks


----------



## reno (Jun 23, 2012)

I might be back towards the end of summer. I will be back the week of Georgia Florida also. I also looked at a 19ft Carolina skiff that I am thinking real hard about so I might have a boat next trip not sure yet though.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm glad you guys have updated about the condition of the inlet and water.... I've been sending folks there and I have not been there myself in 4/5 years ....  sounds if the pier there is not to useful for fishing now....


----------



## bigstew (Jun 24, 2012)

BriarPatch99 said:


> I'm glad you guys have updated about the condition of the inlet and water.... I've been sending folks there and I have not been there myself in 4/5 years ....  sounds if the pier there is not to useful for fishing now....



Yeah, back in the day, it was a treacherous and dangerous  rocky place covered with barnacles and slippery muck and filled with sea life.  My dad used to catch stone crab under the rocks at low tide. Mullet swam by in the thousands, and we would fill up a bushel basket with crabs almost every time.  I remember my sister cut her leg on the barnacles  one time, and no one would ever think of swimming there.

Now, it is almost like an oxbow, filled up with sand that has washed away from Sea Island beaches that are man made with trucks full of sand. When we were there the other day, my wife and two kids (four and six years old) played in the water right next to the pier and even swam across to the sandbar and back.  It wasn't very far. There were people in the water everywhere with no shoes and it was relatively safe because of the changes in the inlet. i.e. no current, no barnacles, no muck, and not deep. Still a beautiful place to be, but not very fishy at the dock.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jun 24, 2012)

I did a photoshoot there early one morning 5/6 years ago and huge redfish were tailing the rocks all around the pier.... I was wishing I had a rod and tackle instead of a camera.... a black guy was fishing off the pier and had a couple nice reds, several  nice trout and other fish he had caught right off the pier....and he had only been there <20 mins....  I guess he could build a sand castle now rather than fish....


----------

